# rat in heat



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I know for most people this is old news, but... I saw a rat in heat for the first time! With my first set of ratties, I still have yet to see any in heat (no signs that' I've seen or anything). But I was playing with Snack next door last night and her ears vibrated! Then, I checked her vaginal opening (so I was sure...) and YEP! She was in heat!

Yeah, yeah, old news for most, but it was interesting for me! She WOULD NOT let me hold her! poor thing, all by herself for qt other than two sons in the cage just outa reach...  But, she'll be home in another 9 days and can be introduced to the other girls.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I've never seen a rat in heat. 


Allllll boys. :lol:


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Hahaha its sooooooo funny to see a rat in heat. You tickle thier backs and their ears vibrate LMAO its like they are ready to take flight!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah - THAT was hilarious! poor little jumpy girl needs a friend... Snack scrambles to let me hold her whenever I'm over there.


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2008)

hey guys!
I'm a new rattie owner and lover! My boy has enlarged testies at the moment, he's about 5 weeks old, there's no girls around. Just making sure this is normal! He seems a bit agitated so thought I better seek some advice.
Do most people have to get their boys fixed up or are they usually ok?

x
thanks so much!
Jade

remulus


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

He's probably hit sexual maturity, I'd guess, and most people don't neuter


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> He's probably hit sexual maturity, I'd guess, and most people don't neuter



Great! thanks so much


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Might wanna get a second opinion, I'm no expert XD


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Ratties have large manly bits. My little 6 week old had huge ones, lol. It's probably normal. Any available pics?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

ut oh, I sense some rattys man hood is about ready to be takeyn away and shown to the world.

LOL we should start a ratty manly version of p envy


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i just seen my little girl in heat for the first time haha were were playing chase and i scratched her back and she sat with her ears vibrating i`m so easily amused but i thought it was so funny to watch! and now after a very tiring game of chase she`s sitting bruxing for the very first time while i stroke behind her ears, to think only a couple of weeks ago she`d run if i even breathed too loud, now i can`t get a minute to myself


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

lol - I am juyst enjoying everything with these guys...


----------

